# What would you do to finish this Aluminum door with offset corner !



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Pals, 

Hope all of you are in best health and shape. 

I'm fixing a job done by a wannabe and i have this issue , the aluminum door meets with offset corner, the guy did mud over the aluminum, as you see in the video... 

I took the metal corner off and the only way i found to finish this area is to trim around door and finish the upper part offset ... 

What do you think please and thank you. 

See it here ... https://youtu.be/hXjmDfhVO1w


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like a job for the finish carpenter. Trim maybe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Maybe a flat tear away.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

in my opinion you have to options:

1- leave it for carpenter
2- cut the no coat in 1 side to get into the spot and make sure you have some no more gap with you


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

i did put fibafuse flat on the left side, and told him get the carpenter to finish it with trim or whatever, i have no other way.


----------

